# HELP!---Mousse



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

My boss wants chocolate mousse in champagne glasses for valentines. there will be anywhere from 70 to 110. I have a great recipe that Im used to (although not in that large quantity) but...

Don't I need to let them set up IN the glasses overnight or at least all day? How am I going to find the room in the walk in?!

Any ideas?

eeyore


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Keep the glasses in the rack they are washed in or even their boxes, fill, stack in the walk in and finish with garni just before service. Or, find a mousse that is thicker and fill just before serving. 
 
Good luck!


----------



## dominique (Jan 15, 2001)

I've had lots of luck using this recipe and piping them to order. 

melt 1#12 oz couveture
whip 1c whites and 4 oz sugar
whip 2 qts whipping cream (I use 36%)

Fold the whites in the chocolate and add whipped cream. You can let it set overnight in a bowl and just spoon it into a piping bag on Valentine's day and pipe as needed.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

If you do plan to pipe them ahead of time. make sure that prolonged exposure to the air doesn't turn the outer layer of your mousse dark and leathery. If you have no choice but to pre-pipe them, consider wrapping the entire lug that the glasses are in.


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

Thanks! doesn't the warmth of your hand affect the mousse at all? I wouldn't want for some of it to separate. And then to run out. 

I like using a recipe that uses the egg yolks...although it will be hard....Ill have to do several batches so that I can whip them over a double boiler. Or....any other suggestions?
eeyore


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

You can warm your yolks and sugar over a double boiler and whip them on the machine as soon as they're up to temp. You might need to make 2 batches, if you have a big enough bowl for your double boiler. After it's chilled, soften it BRIEFLY in the mixer, and it should be very easy to pipe.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I like to use a pate a bomb. boiled sugar poured into the whipping yolks, like an italian meringue. I think the proportions are 1 to 1. Then freeze and scoop as needed for all sorts of recipes.


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

Thanx! Well I made the mousse today. 3 batches. I did chocolate melted with water then added the yolks and heated over low heat. Then added the meringue and wh. cream. Ill pipe them tomorrow. Im a little nervous. I made puff hearts decorated with chocolate to garnish and strawberries. 

Ill let you know.

I didn't know you could do the yolks ahead and keep them like that. Ill have to try that. 

eeyore


----------

